# 4 Look Last Layer "No Notation" Tutorial - Drafts



## theace (May 20, 2011)

I've been meaning to make these for a while. Many newbies have issues remembering algorithms in notation and muscle memory takes rather long to develop. I've been on a teaching spree for the past few months and I've figured that people manage to nail algs when they understand how the whole thing works. I finally stopped procrastinating and made these vids when a friend of mine forced me to because she anted to take them with her on her America Tour. I wasn't planning to post these as they aren't exactly the kind of videos I'd put up as tutorials on You Tube (With the Indian accent, vernac languages and stuff) but i decided to go ahead and post them here so i can get reviews and feedback on how to improve. I'll be recording and editing both of these again and uploading the final versions.

Again, I must mention that these videos were recorded for a friend and are addressed straight to her. Which is why I talk the way i do in the video.

OLL Tutorial:





PLL Tutorial:


----------



## Erik (May 20, 2011)

G2 love that accent (L)


----------



## theace (May 20, 2011)

Erik said:


> G2 love that accent (L)


 
Huh? That's the Indian accent most people have trouble understanding. I try to wear an American one whenever I'm making vids so people can understand better. It used to be a pain when I used to be on Ventrilo while playing Ragnarok haha!


----------



## irontwig (May 20, 2011)

What did you say in the PLL video at 1:27? Sounds like "You need to to make the J contender.".


----------



## theace (May 20, 2011)

Oh, that was Hindi. J "ka danda". "Danda" meaning rod or stick or pole or whatever and "ka" is kinda like a preposition. It would mean "The J's pole / rod / stick / whatever"

That's all the feedback? Cmon, I can't be THAT perfect now xD


----------



## Stefan (May 20, 2011)

theace said:


> That's all the feedback? Cmon, I can't be THAT perfect now xD



Too long (for me... I already know OLL+PLL and the _"when they understand how the whole thing works"_ sounds interesting but I don't want to sift through half an hour of video for it. Description in text form?).


----------



## theace (May 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Too long (for me... I already know OLL+PLL and the _"when they understand how the whole thing works"_ sounds interesting but I don't want to sift through half an hour of video for it. Description in text form?).


 
Alright. Basically, The videos are about how to remember each of the algs visually.
Sune: Track how the pair goes. Remove, push, re insert.
Anti Sune: Same concept, but BR pair.
Double Triple Sune: Remove, push, open slot, pull back, stop - don't insert, close slot, push, etc
Chameleon: Decapitate, mount head on wall, Form "L", Ls go to the left - Restore yellow face - First 2x1 bar, Second 2x1 bar and the last 3x1 bar (obvious restore)
Superman: Get UBR corner to DFR and save it on the L slice, get cross piece out of top layer (push away from you - you shouldn't see it), Get UBL corner to DFR via UFR and replace with the corner you had kept there before, put 3x1 bar on U, re insert last pair.
Bruno: Remove pair and spin around twice, get a "T" with an R2 and place it sideways. Then for a 3x bar but make sure you see a white (which will mean they do an R2 and not just an R), insert first pair / match whites on the front. Then, since the last pair needs to go down (FUL corner to FDR) and since this cant be done directly get that particular "slot" up and put the pair in, followed by an obvious restore.

I'll convert the PLL video to text tomorrow. I'm too sleepy to do it right now and I have a headache because of powerpoint -.-
Do you think I should reduce the length in general?


----------



## ilikecubing (May 20, 2011)

theace said:


> Oh, that was Hindi. J "ka danda". "Danda" meaning rod or stick or pole or whatever and "ka" is kinda like a preposition. It would mean "The J's pole / rod / stick / whatever"



LOL "J ka DANDA"


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

Nice vid-editing going on there bruv  At least during the first few mins of it that I could enjoy. My PC tried to buffer, and then tried again, but ended up mumbling "excuses" and then took a sprint for the back door in a "zig-zag" type fashion (the back door of my house that is, not my back door). Hope it comes back home though... (the PC, not my back door which is still there...probably) ... 
Yeah so~... my connection is kinda slow right now  Would you mind posting a 240p version so I can catch up on things? Cheers.

The accent is cool though, makes me have "happy time!" 

Kind retards,

H.


----------



## timeless (May 20, 2011)

why theres lots of background noise??

btw can u speak tamil?


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Too long (for me... I already know OLL+PLL and the _"when they understand how the whole thing works"_ sounds interesting but I don't want to sift through half an hour of video for it. Description in text form?).


 
Hey Stef', what's your main 4x4x4 brand if I may ask? Sorry for asking such a simple question, but please see it as "one for the fan"...I mean "fans"....


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

timeless said:


> why theres lots of background noise??
> 
> btw can u speak tamil?


That's my camera. I recorded using a Sony Cybershot Digicam. Any suggestions to get rid of the noise? I pretty much suck at almost all other languages except English, including Marathi which happens to be my mom tongue.



b4p4076 said:


> Nice vid-editing going on there bruv  At least during the first few mins of it that I could enjoy. My PC tried to buffer, and then tried again, but ended up mumbling "excuses" and then took a sprint for the back door in a "zig-zag" type fashion (the back door of my house that is, not my back door). Hope it comes back home though... (the PC, not my back door which is still there...probably) ...
> Yeah so~... my connection is kinda slow right now  Would you mind posting a 240p version so I can catch up on things? Cheers.
> 
> The accent is cool though, makes me have "happy time!"
> ...


Lol Happy Time? xD I was considering switching accents in the final version. Should I reconsider?



b4p4076 said:


> Hey Stef', what's your main 4x4x4 brand if I may ask? Sorry for asking such a simple question, but please see it as "one for the fan"...I mean "fans"....


Off Topic, Much?


----------



## gindia (May 22, 2011)

awesome tuturial man


----------



## theace (May 22, 2011)

gindia said:


> awesome tuturial man


 
Thanks. Anything I need to work on in specific? Because I'm going to re upload both.

I just annotated the PLL tut and translated the Hindi


----------



## Zarxrax (May 22, 2011)

Wow thats a nice tutorial. It really gave me a better understanding of the concepts behind these OLLs.


----------



## theace (May 22, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Wow thats a nice tutorial. It really gave me a better understanding of the concepts behind these OLLs.


 
Thank you. These are drafts. I'll upload the final version once I have enough feedback and know what all I need to improve on.


----------



## gindia (May 23, 2011)

err not really acc it was great! helped me understand OLL and PLL soooooo much better accents aweeeesoommeee too


----------



## Bapao (May 23, 2011)

> Lol Happy Time? xD I was considering switching accents in the final version. Should I reconsider?



No please don't. It gives this vid character 



> Off Topic, Much?



Yes.


----------



## theace (May 23, 2011)

Alright. So the Indian accent stays haha! What else needs to change in the final version?


----------



## Bapao (May 23, 2011)

theace said:


> Alright. So the Indian accent stays haha! What else needs to change in the final version?


 
Good man!  Well...there's still the 240p option that I mentioned? Would be nice to see that implemented


----------



## theace (May 23, 2011)

How?


----------



## Bapao (May 23, 2011)

I don't know


----------



## Stefan (May 23, 2011)

Just go to the youtube page of the video and choose 240p?



theace said:


> Alright. Basically, The videos are about how to remember each of the algs visually.
> Sune: Track how the pair goes. Remove, push, re insert.
> [...]



Ok, I gotta admit I didn't quite understand all those descriptions so I might have to watch the video to understand. Though... is this what you meant with _"understand how the whole thing works"_? Following that pair for Sune, for example? I don't think that provides any understanding, it's still magic that it works.



theace said:


> Do you think I should reduce the length in general?



Don't know, sorry. I mostly meant it's too long for me and others who already know 4LLL or better, which I suspected to be the reason for you not getting much feedback. But in the end, we're not your target audience, for which the length might be appropriate...


----------



## Bapao (May 23, 2011)

> Just go to the youtube page of the video and choose 240p?



I see...that was easy. See how quick we got that implemented?  One less thing for you to worry about


----------



## theace (May 23, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Ok, I gotta admit I didn't quite understand all those descriptions so I might have to watch the video to understand. Though... is this what you meant with _"understand how the whole thing works"_? Following that pair for Sune, for example? I don't think that provides any understanding, it's still magic that it works.



Yes. That's what I meant. People find it hard to remember notation and stuff. Remembering things visually is much easier. At least, that's what I've found in the 20 odd people I've taught. I guess it'll help more people as well. Should I have said "remember the algs visually instead"?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

Interesting. I do the anti-sune double sune, tripple sune and superman from different angles.


----------



## Stefan (May 23, 2011)

theace said:


> Should I have said "remember the algs visually instead"?



I think that would be better, yes. Saying "understand" is not quite true, and it's missing the information of what you actually mean. Btw, when I've shown people the Sune, that movement of the pair is how I tried to make them remember as well. So I do like that kind of explanation 

An introduction to the whole thing might be nice, i.e., instead of jumping right into cases of corner orientation, provide an overview of the four looks first. Unless you intend the video solely for those who already know the concept of this 4LLL and just want to learn algs for it.


----------



## theace (May 23, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Interesting. I do the anti-sune double sune, tripple sune and superman from different angles.


I'll be making another video showing how remembering algs visually can help you mirror cases.



Stefan said:


> I think that would be better, yes. Saying "understand" is not quite true, and it's missing the information of what you actually mean. Btw, when I've shown people the Sune, that movement of the pair is how I tried to make them remember as well. So I do like that kind of explanation
> 
> An introduction to the whole thing might be nice, i.e., instead of jumping right into cases of corner orientation, provide an overview of the four looks first. Unless you intend the video solely for those who already know the concept of this 4LLL and just want to learn algs for it.


Alright. So I'll mention it's about remembering the algs visually. I will be making an intro, yes. These vids were shot for a very close friend and so I skipped it. I'm considering making an interactive video or something. Unless only youtube partners can do it...


----------



## oll+phase+sync (May 23, 2011)

How many Algs are you teaching visually ( 2+7+2+4 = 15) in my opinion this is already too much to view (and re-view... and re-view).

I have seen some arrow based notation wich is much more "visual" than RUL... but keeps printable.

An other suggestion would be 4LLL = EO + CP + CO + EPLL , here algs are shorter and fewer, and you can leave mirroroing as an unseful exercise to tho viewer.


----------



## Rpotts (May 23, 2011)

oll+phase+sync - about the 4LLL, the beginners method I learned from taught it the way you recommend, EO - CP - CO - EP

EO - F R U R' U' F' or F U R U' R' F' 

CP - Niklas - L U' R' U L' U' R 

CO - Sunes - R U R' U R U2 R' and R' U' R U' R' U2 R

EP - Alan - R2 U F B' R2 B F' U R2

this way you only need 6 algs counting mirrors to get a basic LL. Petrus LL with EO basically.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (May 24, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> oll+phase+sync - about the 4LLL, the beginners method I learned from taught it the way you recommend, EO - CP - CO - EP
> 
> EO - F R U R' U' F' or F U R U' R' F'
> 
> ...



This is what I meant, there is still much freedom how to teach it:

for exsample:

Allan / U-Perm can be done as Sune Combo R U R' U R U2 R' AUF R' U' R U' R' U2 R wich is nice within a video. (or cover full EPLL)

also the Part on how to do the correct AUF for the Niklas might be explained in a video much better than by written text (I remember when I read the explanation on Lars Retrus site - I did it right but not fast afterwards )

also the part how mirroring Niklas can influence the Orientation is good for visual presentation.


----------



## theace (May 24, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> How many Algs are you teaching visually ( 2+7+2+4 = 15) in my opinion this is already too much to view (and re-view... and re-view).
> 
> I have seen some arrow based notation wich is much more "visual" than RUL... but keeps printable.
> 
> An other suggestion would be 4LLL = EO + CP + CO + EPLL , here algs are shorter and fewer, and you can leave mirroroing as an unseful exercise to tho viewer.


 


Rpotts said:


> oll+phase+sync - about the 4LLL, the beginners method I learned from taught it the way you recommend, EO - CP - CO - EP
> 
> EO - F R U R' U' F' or F U R U' R' F'
> 
> ...


 
These vids are kind of like building blocks for Full OLL and PLL. I'll be making vids for remembering Full PLL as well. Thanks for the suggestion though. When I teach absolute beginners, I use this approach:

EO: FRU (RUF)'
CO: Sunes + Anti Sunes
CP: A Perm
EP: U Perms (The M slice based ones. Short and easy to remember)


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2011)

theace said:


> EO: FRU (RUF)'


 
Now I know why you don't like notation.


----------



## theace (May 24, 2011)

I'm too lazy? xD


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2011)

No, because you can't handle it 

FRU (RUF)'


----------



## oll+phase+sync (May 25, 2011)

http://www.mathematische-basteleien.de/zauberwuerfel.htm

Found a site wich uses arrow notation (scroll down a bit, don't read), if you are a video freak you could fade this in and highlight the current move.


----------



## theace (May 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> No, because you can't handle it
> 
> FRU (RUF)'


Lol. I put it in that way because i was too lazy to type R'U'F'. i didn't know it meant that xD



oll+phase+sync said:


> http://www.mathematische-basteleien.de/zauberwuerfel.htm
> 
> Found a site wich uses arrow notation (scroll down a bit, don't read), if you are a video freak you could fade this in and highlight the current move.


I'm not a vid freak  Could you tell me how to do it?


----------



## oll+phase+sync (May 26, 2011)

theace said:


> I'm not a vid freak  Could you tell me how to do it?


Sorry, I'm not a video freak either, It would just look like karaoke song text.


----------

